# bucket set for fisher



## gangstatrapper (Mar 3, 2006)

here where i live in northern minnesota fisher dont climb unless have to i found that out the hard way all my sets where leaning pole sets and i would have fisher walk right under my set and not got up the pole to my trap so one day i went out on my line and set some buckets to see what works better and i found out that the buckets work better so if you can set conibears on the ground in your state i would try a couple of these sets for fisher

and 1 more thing use fresh beaver meat and get it smelling like skunk around your set locations eveytime something will be in your trap 
if not a fisher it will be a bobcat or a **** some times a fox once in a while but not all the time


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

yes , bucket works very well but u need to find bucket that is square ... like cat litter bucket that will works fine . I used for raccoons very easy


----------



## Snareman (May 24, 2005)

Yes, agree, it's much easier to get a fisher to walk into a bucket with a bodygrip trap guarding the front of it, than to try and get them to go up a leaning log or tree. One can help that using leaning trees that have a good angle to them.

One very much overlooked aspect of trapping, is that fisher can be easily snared on leaning pole sets. Instead of using a bodygrip trap, use a snare... or even two on the same pole. One can even make a cubby from natural material and guard the entrance with a snare.

Beaver and skunk essence are pretty much universal now as far as trapping fisher goes. It's a tough combination to beat. If I can find where fisher traveled before, they'll be back again and I'll have some traps and snares ready. 

Gangstatrapper, contact me when yah have some time. I'm SE of you and am sort of familiar with that area. Want to talk as I have some questions for you. I don't get here often, so if you can, PM me when you there ---> Forum.

Best of luck,

Snareman


----------



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

anyone heard of fishers being in pa my mom instists that there are any ideas?


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

When I lived in Pittsburgh, I heard that they were around. I never saw one or tried to trap them. I see fisher sign in WV now, so I don't see why they couldn't be there. They are common around taller trees in undisturbed areas around me. Habitat should be the same in PA...


----------

